# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Cooking Question (Mushroom Pizza Feast)

## Veritable

I am trying to make feasts for dungeon runs, and I am at the first one (Feast(s) of Mushroom Pizza).

The database says it requires 10 mushroom pizzas and in the discovery you need 250 Cooking. So I got my cooking to 250, and it says:

1 Possible Unknown Recipie
Add more potential Ingredients!
Cooking: 250

The Cooking skill is white, not red, so I know I have the level for it. If it says 1 recipe it usually means that you don't need to add anything else, because adding anything else doesn't work.

I have been trying to randomly add stuff to it and it just goes to 0 Possible Recipe's.

Has anyone actually figured out how to make it. Is there something else you have to add to it? I have tried more mushrooms, cheese, more mushroom pizzas (i'm at 22 now) but nothing.

----------


## MistahNiceGuy

I think for the feasts you have to add the mystic coin

----------


## Gbyrd

In order to get a feast you have to go into the mystic forge with the item you want a feast for, grab a mystic coin a wine and the food and use the forge and you will get a recipe.

----------


## Veritable

Ok finally figured it out, and it's expensive but...

Mystic Forge in Lions Arch
1 Mystic Coin
6 Bottles of Elonian Wine (Miyani @ 25s 60c each)
5 Arcane Crystals (Miyani @ 3 skill points)
Whatever Cooking Meal

It is listed on the Wiki but incorrect numbers for the Mushroom feast. Maybe it's a little different as you go higher up. But That's what it tells me the

----------

